# make a soft polishing wheel for $2.00



## pop shot

step 1- gather supplies:
1) 1/4" bolt 3" long
2) hex nuts that thread onto the bolt
2) 2" fender washers with a 1/4" hole
an old t shirt
scissors and a large cup to trace (4-5 inches diameter)
Assembly:
trace 10 circles onto the shirt with a marker
cut out circles
fold in half then quarter then snip off the tip of the cone
scuff up the edges and faces of the washer to give it some grip on the fabric
assemble in this order: bolt, washer, shirt circles, washer, 2 nuts (tighten the first, then the second to lock it)
trim the edges if necessary
insert end of bolt in the chuck of your drill press or hand drill and use it to buff beeswax into a gloss, rub it with compound to buff metal, or just watch it spin.
TIGHTEN THE BOLTS WELL.
this design can be used with other materials like canvas or cardboard for different wheel hardnesses


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

nice idea.

thanks for sharing


----------



## Danny0663

Oh dude!!
Thats sweet, thanks for showing man.


----------



## newconvert

yeah i do this too, it works even better if you put some stropping compound on the cloth, good sharing


----------



## ebooks886

Good idea and simple to make!


----------



## e~shot

Wow, Thanks buddy, I want to make one too


----------



## Danny0663

I made my buffer today!
I didn't want to spend 30$ on a buffer so i just followed this tutorial









It is made from a old pair of jeans, and old bolts i found laying.

Thanks for the tutorial pop!


----------



## e~shot

I showed Pop's post to my wife, see what she came up with


----------



## ash

Polishing compound advice:

Menzerna is the best I've ever tried. Tripoli, rouge and other traditional ones are easier to find, though.


----------



## Saderath

Nice idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

220 grit then 600 grit then i finish with a cloth. But, 1 sheet of 600 grit is $3.33.


----------



## Knoll

Don't know how I missed this post of last Feb. Certainly fits my gadget budget. Thanks Pop, and all of ya who've contributed to this thread.


----------



## lexlow

ahh nice one cheers. just what i needed, i'll be on this one asap


----------



## oldmiser

wow cool idea ..Thanks for sharing..AKA Oldmiser


----------



## IanW

What a great idea. I am going to give this a go. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lexlow

i made a few last year, i have a denim one and a t-shirt type one, i am making a larger more permanent oone this week, with a big wheel on it though, my small ones are wearing oout


----------



## GrayWolf

Jeff Lazerface said:


> 220 grit then 600 grit then i finish with a cloth. But, 1 sheet of 600 grit is $3.33.


Buy them in bulk. I use a lot of 600 and 800 working on pool cues. I get 50 sheets for $50. I get them at a supplier for auto body work.

Todd


----------



## One Shot-Corey

tks for sharing ill have to try it out


----------



## lexlow

GrayWolf said:


> Jeff Lazerface said:
> 
> 
> 
> 220 grit then 600 grit then i finish with a cloth. But, 1 sheet of 600 grit is $3.33.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy them in bulk. I use a lot of 600 and 800 working on pool cues. I get 50 sheets for $50. I get them at a supplier for auto body work.
Click to expand...

same here 220 - 400 - 600 - cloth wheel. Its funny, but up until that cloth wheel finish, i thought my work fine, but when ya start using the clothe to finish! Wow, some pieces come up like glass!


----------



## Dr J

Well done, in the old days we polished Black Coral with similar buffs, with rubbing compound and green turtle polish, it worked very well


----------



## AmmoMike

I'm using it!

Thnx,Mike


----------



## Whitewolf

E-shot....what kind of material did the wife use????

Dennis


----------



## Whitewolf

Pops...thanks for this one...

Dennis


----------



## ryguy27

Whitewolf said:


> E-shot....what kind of material did the wife use???


Correct Me If I'm Wrong, But That Looks Like Medical Gauze. You Can Pick It Up At The Hospital, Or Your Local Drugstore. Large Gauze Pads Would Probably Be The Best For The Wheel.


----------



## Rathunter

Jeff Lazerface said:


> 220 grit then 600 grit then i finish with a cloth. But, 1 sheet of 600 grit is $3.33.


Where?
I can buy a 10 pack of 600 grit sandpaper sheets(8.5x11) for approx $5.


----------



## Beanflip

I thought I remembered this post and here it is! Great share! Going to put one together tonight.


----------



## leon13

So hear is my turn 6 layers of felt, I know there are 7 in the pic,stitched with my big Berta with some well let's say "packet thread",and a peace of leather as a extra hold, maybe a bit to much, hope the person ho gets it makes a little revue ???? cheers


----------



## Geko

uuuuuuuuuh, that looking great leon!

and your berta is a beast if she handle that!

cheers, geko


----------



## leon13

Geko said:


> uuuuuuuuuh, that looking great leon!
> 
> and your berta is a beast if she handle that!
> 
> cheers, geko


jip she is ;-) 6 layers felt and on top and bottom 1 layer each, of leather !!!!!

cheers


----------



## Beanflip

leon13 said:


> So hear is my turn 6 layers of felt, I know there are 7 in the pic,stitched with my big Berta with some well let's say "packet thread",and a peace of leather as a extra hold, maybe a bit to much, hope the person ho gets it makes a little revue cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1401950906.409177.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1401950953.188284.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1401950984.010602.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1401951007.972945.jpg


Wow! Look at that! Great tools are priceless.


----------



## Charles

Leon .... PLEASE reveal how you do such a perfect job cutting your felt.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## leon13

Charles said:


> Leon .... PLEASE reveal how you do such a perfect job cutting your felt.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Hi Thats my secret a 10cm round die cut and a 8 ton hydraulic press makes live much more easy 
Hope i could help with This Information if u are in need pm me


----------



## Charles

leon13 said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leon .... PLEASE reveal how you do such a perfect job cutting your felt.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Thats my secret a 10cm round die cut and a 8 ton hydraulic press makes live much more easy
> Hope i could help with This Information if u are in need pm me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1402075173.768768.jpg
Click to expand...

Thanks, Leon! I was afraid it was something like that.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## leon13

Charles said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leon .... PLEASE reveal how you do such a perfect job cutting your felt.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Thats my secret a 10cm round die cut and a 8 ton hydraulic press makes live much more easy
> Hope i could help with This Information if u are in need pm me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1402075173.768768.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Leon! I was afraid it was something like that.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
Click to expand...

normally I paint the outlines with a pencil and cut it with my scissor by hand but I had the die so anyway
Cheers


----------



## Beanflip

My wheel is done. I have a BLO cured fork. Now, do I use bees wax on the wheel or what?


----------



## leon13

I rub the working pice with a bit of magic paste and turn on the wheel and buff it till the magic start to show up and repeat it till you like it 
Or u take the block of wax/polishing and hold it slightly on the turning wheel and apply a bit till u see a little line of the wax/paste and start polishing 
Cheers


----------

